# site issue ?



## darren west (Apr 11, 2017)

TTinCT account has been temporarily suspended (membership expired)

We would love to have you back! Please check many affordable Premium membership options:

Login and restore my account
If you would like to sponsor this account, click the button below:

Sponspor this account
Thanks for your support,
Fotki.com Team

i get the above error when i click on the thread about trim renovation ????

also when can i have access to the classifieds and pm's please ??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears the Original Poster is no longer a member of the Fotki.com forum so link no longer works.
Sorry but very little the TTF can do about it, only delete the link.
Same thing happens when members use photobucket etc to show photos & then delete from photobucket, photos disappear from TTF..

For Market Place & PM access info, click the link.
www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## darren west (Apr 11, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It appears the Original Poster is no longer a member of the Fotki.com forum so link no longer works.
> Sorry but very little the TTF can do about it, only delete the link.
> Same thing happens when members use photobucket etc to show photos & then delete from photobucket, photos disappear from TTF..
> 
> ...


ahh ok thanks
do i have to buy the sticker thingy ? i thought once proved not to be a spammer i got given access ??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

darren west said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, It appears the Original Poster is no longer a member of the Fotki.com forum so link no longer works.
> ...


Hi, When did you last check your access ?
Hoggy.


----------

